# Regali utili per Natale



## danny (5 Novembre 2021)

A Natale un buon libro, secondo me, viene sempre apprezzato. 
Tra i saggi, credo che quest'opera di Daria Tromba, nota dottoressa di non so bene cosa, possa risultare particolarmente interessante. 
Utile, poi.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Novembre 2021)

@perplesso  ti prego chiudi il 3d dei novax altrimenti non ho idea di dove quest'uomo potrà arrivare.


----------



## MariLea (6 Novembre 2021)




----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2021)

Gatti Che Cagano Calendario 2022: amanti dei gatti divertenti regali | regalo scherzoso donna uomo : Rossi, Thelma: Amazon.it: Libri
					

Compra Gatti Che Cagano Calendario 2022: amanti dei gatti divertenti regali | regalo scherzoso donna uomo. SPEDIZIONE GRATUITA su ordini idonei



					www.amazon.it


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2021)

Ma soprattutto 





						Amazon.it: Cani Che Cagano Calendario 2022: Regali Divertenti | Per Amanti Dei Cani, Uomo, Donna, Adolescenti, Amici, Bambini - Lambardo, Romerez - Libri
					

Scopri Cani Che Cagano Calendario 2022: Regali Divertenti | Per Amanti Dei Cani, Uomo, Donna, Adolescenti, Amici, Bambini di Lambardo, Romerez: spedizione gratuita per i clienti Prime e per ordini a partire da 29€ spediti da Amazon.



					www.amazon.it


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Vera (7 Novembre 2021)

Dovreste muovervi, è in sconto per poco.


----------



## MariLea (7 Novembre 2021)




----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Dovreste muovervi, è in sconto per poco.


Questo non lo conoscevo. Ma è utilissimo! 
Saprei anche a chi regalarlo.


----------

